# TAFC



## hockey_10000 (2 Apr 2016)

salut a tous 

mon TAFC est dans 3 semaine et je voulais savoir si on pouvait l'echouer car la facon que on me l'a expliquer on aurait dit que c'etait juste pour voir que metier ou groupe professionel nous convient le mieux et si oui est ce que on peut quand meme joindre les FC ou pas et aussi est ce que on peut refaire le test ou il for que on recommence tout le processus de recrutement a 0 

merci Ps. je veux etre dans l'infantrie est ce que il y a une note minimum pour reussir ?


----------



## krimynal (2 Apr 2016)

http://air-force.ca/forums/threads/23193/post-1278.html#msg1278

33 pages qui parle juste tu TAFC.  Tout tes questions vous etes repondu


----------



## qg35 (25 Apr 2016)

Moi, je te propose 1 page à lire seulement ! ;-)  Je te suggère aussi de poser tes questions à un centre de recrutement.  Maintenant, je ne me gêne plus pour dire d'aller consulter la page facebook du Centre de recrutement qui est très active et pertinente.  Alors, pour revenir à ta question, voici la réponse que j'ai rédigé à une question similaire.

Salut, j’ai un conseil à te donner… va consulter la page facebook du Centre de recrutement des Forces armées canadiennes – Québec.  Tu peux y lire un article sur l’importance du Test d’aptitudes.  Voici un copié-collé de cet article… Alors veux-tu être à la base ou dans haut de la liste de mérite ? C’est ta décision et donc, ta préparation. Tu peux passer le test et ne jamais être sélectionné car trop de gens ont mis plus d’effort que toi et ont visé plus haut que le minimum ! Bonne préparation

https://www.facebook.com/Forces.caCRFCQuebec
« SAVIEZ-VOUS QUE? Le test d'aptitude est une des trois évaluations dans le processus de recrutement. Cette section vaut pour 60 % de toutes les évaluations. Ce test n'est pas à négliger, car il détermine votre admissibilité aux métiers, mais également votre niveau de compétivité. Pour être compétitif sur la liste de mérite, il faut non seulement réussir le test d'aptitude, mais obtenir la meilleure note possible. La question à se poser est : Est-ce que je veux être à la base ou dans le haut de la liste de mérite? Ceci aura une incidence sur les chances d'être sélectionné pour une carrière enrichissante.
Le test couvre trois volets, soit compétences verbales, aptitudes spatiales et résolution de problèmes. De plus, si vous désirez vous préparer, vous pouvez vous référer à l'étape 3 de l'onglet Postulez maintenant"" sur le site FORCES.CA ou vous présenter au Centre de recrutement des Forces armées canadiennes de votre région, afin de rencontrer un recruteur pour recevoir les documents d'aide à l'étude. Aujourd'hui, il ne suffit pas seulement d'avoir de la motivation et de répondre aux critères académiques pour s'enrôler. Vous devez démontrer que vous êtes le ou la meilleur(e). Nous pouvons vous donner les outils pour y arriver! Êtes-vous prêt(e) à les utiliser ? »

Voilà, méa culpa fait. ;-)


----------



## krimynal (25 Apr 2016)

qg35 said:
			
		

> Moi, je te propose 1 page à lire seulement ! ;-) et elle ne vient pas de de post écrit par n'importe qui dise souvent n'importe quoi.  Va à la source, pose tes questions aux Vrais... un centre de recrutement.  Ca fait longtemps que j'ai arrêté de tourner en rond sur ces forums... Maintenant, je ne me gêne plus pour dire d'aller consulter la page facebook du Centre de recrutement qui est très active et pertinente.  Alors, pour revenir à ta question, voici la réponse que j'ai rédigé à une question similaire.
> 
> Salut, j’ai un conseil à te donner… va consulter la page facebook du Centre de recrutement des Forces armées canadiennes – Québec.  Tu peux y lire un article sur l’importance du Test d’aptitudes.  Voici un copié-collé de cet article… Alors veux-tu être à la base ou dans haut de la liste de mérite ? C’est ta décision et donc, ta préparation. Tu peux passer le test et ne jamais être sélectionné car trop de gens ont mis plus d’effort que toi et ont visé plus haut que le minimum ! Bonne préparation
> 
> ...



Tourner en rond ? post écrit de gens qui dise n'importe quoi ?

Les gens ici sont des gens qui ont au dessus de 15-20-25 ans de service.  Plusieurs des gens ici ont un background BEAUCOUP plus complet que les sergent au centre de recrutement.
Et faut pas oublier que le centre de recrutement as des QUOTAS de recrutement à remplir.  Sur certain points oui ils ont raison , sur d'autre ils sont totalement dans le champ.
Ya des gens ici qui sont des vrai BIBLE humaine sur l'armée , le recrutement , etc.  

Dit pas qu'un forum est une perte de temps ou remplie de gens qui savent pas ce qu'il dise si TOI ta pas eu la réponse que tu ESPÉRAIS avoir ....


----------



## qg35 (25 Apr 2016)

Allo,  je fais mon méa culpa...  j'admet que des gens d'expérience exprime clairement leurs idées et leur vécu.  Disons, que j'étais plutôt en réaction à ton post qui référait un nouveau vers un post de 33 pages.  Mais, je ne t'en tient pas rigueur et je vais tenter de corriger mon texte.  désolé.  Et non, je n'ai pas eu la réponse que j'attendais... j'ai seulement obtenue d'excellentes réponses à plusieurs de mes questions.


----------

